# [FAQ] AMD64 GENTOO 2004(Borrar)

## g0su

Nada

----------

## g0su

---

----------

## Stolz

Muchas gracias, no sabes lo bien que me va a venr esta guia dentro de dos semanas  :Smile: . Mi AMD64 está en camino.

Saludozzzz

----------

## asph

cuanta mas documentacion mejor, gracias  :Smile: 

----------

## g0su

Pues haber si alguien que tenga esta plataforma añade cositas y tal. La verdad que mucha gente me ha preguntado por el tema del athlon64 y la gentoo.

Haber si añado cosas mañana que ahora ando algo perro XD

----------

## navegante

Una pregunta, ¿y que tal el rendimiento?, yo tambien voy a adquurir pc nuevo pero no se si comprar un pentium 4 HT, o un amd64, en terminos de rendimiento, ya sabes cuanto tardas en compilar con tu amd, en este momento tengo un p4 2.66 Ghz, cual crees que sea la mejor compra, amd64 en sus placas base tiene soporte pci-express???

----------

## g0su

Ahun no tienen placas con soporte pci-express. 

Por parte de Intel el socket LGA 775 siguen rindiendo  menos que los p4c northwood. Amd64 a 32bits es mejor procesador que el P4, asi que a 64 ni te cuento  :Razz: . 

Esperate al athlon64 90nm con sse3 que sale estas navidades con una nforce4 que si que llevara pci-e. Por parte de intel, tienes que esperar a los p4 emt-64 LGA 775, que son los rivales de los amd64, y no los p4 a 32bits. 

Lo del amd estas navidades ya llega, el intel en japon ya lo venden... asi que dentro de unos meses en españa ya se sabe xD 

Un saludo

----------

## navegante

Pues no se esperarme, porque me espero y luego van a sacar la noticia de que unos meses sale el pV nehalem, así que tendre qe buscar unos benchmark para ver un duelo pentium IV HT y amd64, lo de pci-express por el momento no creo que las tarjetas graficas le saquen mas partido que un agp 8x, así que creo que mi compra sera un amd64, con placa asus (como me gustan estas placas, son una roca), por cierto en las tarjetas radeon que diferencia hay entre XT, PRO, SE y LE?, y otra pregunta que equipo tienes y cuanto tarda en arrancar???

----------

## g0su

Ya te digo que el amd64 rinde mas que el p4c. El tema de las grafica, tengo un amigo con pci-e 6800 y probo una 6800agp y rinde por un estilo, no se nota ahun ese paso.

Para amd placa asus?   :Confused: 

A lo de las tarjetas graficas, son pipelines y velocidad del core y de la memoria. XT > Pro > SE, la LE la habia visto en nvidia como gama baja pero en ati nunca, me huele a gama baja tambien de ati, aunque creia que lo mas bajo era el se... estas seguro del le es de ati y no de nvidia?

No se lo que tarda en arrancar no lo he medido, es rapido es lo unico que se XD tampoco puedo decirte mucho porque ando con gcc3.3.4 y no con 3.4 que es el que realmente tira bien para amd64.

Mi ordenador es un 3200+ newcastle, la placa una abit kv8pro rev1.1 la memoria es una elixir(corsair) cas 2'5@2. Tampoco puedo decirte mas porque como ahun no me llega el bloque nuevo, estaba esperando a que el creador del bloque sacara su ultima version y ha sido el dia 20 de septiembre, este lunes me lo manda para españa, tardara sobre 5-10dias entonces ya te dire  :Razz: 

Un saludo

----------

## g0su

Bueno pues con los pasos de arriba y tal por fin tengo lista la gentoo funcionando todo correctamente:

```
DarkTemplar ~ # cat /etc/gentoo-release

Gentoo Base System version 1.5.3

DarkTemplar ~ # uname -a

Linux DarkTemplar 2.6.8-gentoo-r3 #3 Fri Sep 24 02:22:26 CEST 2004 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

DarkTemplar ~ #  gcc-config -c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.2

DarkTemplar ~ #  xdpyinfo | grep X.Org"."version

X.Org version: 6.8.0

DarkTemplar ~ # kde-config --version

Qt: 3.3.3

KDE: 3.3.0

kde-config: 1.0

DarkTemplar ~ #  cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status

Status:          Enabled

Driver:          AGPGART

AGP Rate:        8x

Fast Writes:     Disabled

SBA:             Enable

DarkTemplar ~ # glxinfo | grep rendering

direct rendering: Yes

DarkTemplar ~ #   cat /proc/driver/nvidia/version

NVRM version: NVIDIA Linux x86_64 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-6111  Tue Jul 27 07:58:17 PDT 2004

GCC version:  gcc version 3.3.4 20040623 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.4-r1, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)

DarkTemplar ~ # 
```

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Stolz

Una duda.

¿cual es el motivo de usar para AMD64 el gcc 3.4 en vez de ggc 3.3.x? veo que todo el mundo habla de el, pero no se que mejoras aporta.

Suponiendo que la v3.4 es mejor para amd64, en una instalacion desde el stage1 ¿como hago para isntalar la 3.4? El bootstrap supongo que instalara la version 3.3.x, pero yo quiero que las glib se compilen ya con el 3.4

Ademas, añado una pequeña correccion al manual, la descripcion de las distintas USE no esta en "/usr/portage/profile/ use.desc" sino en "/usr/portage/profiles/use.desc "

Gracias.

----------

## LordAckward

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Una duda.
> 
> ¿cual es el motivo de usar para AMD64 el gcc 3.4 en vez de ggc 3.3.x? veo que todo el mundo habla de el, pero no se que mejoras aporta.
> 
> Suponiendo que la v3.4 es mejor para amd64, en una instalacion desde el stage1 ¿como hago para isntalar la 3.4? El bootstrap supongo que instalara la version 3.3.x, pero yo quiero que las glib se compilen ya con el 3.4
> ...

 

Principalmente que la version gcc 3.4 optimiza ya con la opcion march=k8 es decir que la gcc 3.4 saca partido a las nuevos comandos especificos del athlon64 y se nota la diferencia de rendimiento.

La verdad es que no se muy bien como instalarlo todo con gcc3.4 yo lo instale de 0 con la ultima glib y nptl y un cristo con las headers del kernel no se si lo habran arreglado ya pero para tener el sistema recompilado a parte de mirar los posts correspondientes (debe haber sticky posts por todas partes) bastara con cargar el profile correspondiente al gcc3.4 y hacer un bootstrap y luego un emerge -e world

No se si se puede instalar el gcc sin cambiar el profile, la mayoria de los problemas que tengo instalando cosas en mi amd64 no son propiamente por el amd sino por usar gcc3.4

----------

## Stolz

Visto las ventajas y desventajas del gcc3.4, al final me voy a arriesgar e instalar un stage1 experimental de liveCd 2004.3

http://dev.gentoo.org/~lv/stages/2004.3/stage1-amd64-20040928.tar.bz2

este stahe ya viene preparado para la version 3.4 desde el bootstrap

Mañana me llega el disco duro y pòdre empezar, hasta entonces nada.

ya os contare.

Saludozzzzzz

----------

## g0su

Actualizado a dia de hoy corrigiendo algunos problemillas de la 2004.3 inestable -> ~amd64.

Un saludo

----------

